# Repantigar (se)



## Saruzza

Qué vendría a ser la traducción inglesa de "_repantigarse_"? Lo ví en un artículo de un diario argentino:

_"Se repantiga en su silla, ni mira el té que se enfría..."_

Gracias por la ayuda,
Saruzza.


----------



## Kong Ze

Es "repanti*n*garse": 





> *repantigarse* o *repantingarse**.*
> (De _re-_ y el lat. _pantex, -ĭcis_, panza).
> * 1.* prnl. *repanchigarse.*
> 
> *repanchigarse* o *repanchingarse**.*
> (De _re-_ y _pancho_).
> * 1.* prnl. Arrellanarse en el asiento y extenderse para mayor comodidad.
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 It means that you sit comfortably, without minding your manners. I don't know the verb in English. 

Hope it helps.


----------



## tia_tula

repantingarse en el sofá frente a la tele es lo que hace una _coach potato_


----------



## Julián Martínez

Quiere decir que se apoyó sobre el respaldo de la silla.
En la zona de España de donde yo soy la palabra repantigarse es sinómino de apoyarse o dejarse caer sobre algo. " _Me repantigué en la cama_" me dejé caer sobre la cama, como decía el anterior interviniente, es siempre para buscar una posición cómoda y de relax ó relajo.
Este es el uso que aquí damos a esa palabra. Saludos.


----------



## aurilla

me suena a que puede ser la palabra "slump"


----------



## tia_tula

aurilla said:
			
		

> me suena a que puede ser la palabra "slump"



mmm... según mi diccionario "slump" significa *desplomarse, caer bruscamente*...
repantingarse sobre el sofa es tumbarse en él de cualquier manera, en lugar de bien sentaditas y con las piernas juntas como nos enseñaba la abuela. Pero se puede buscar esa posición despadito, no tienes porque lanzarte sobre el sofá.


----------



## lazarus1907

¿Quizá "sprawl"?


----------



## Borderer

tia_tula said:
			
		

> repantingarse en el sofá frente a la tele es lo que hace una _coach potato_


 
Don't you mean *couch* potato (  )??!!
Slump, sprawl and slump all sound good.


----------



## aurilla

Borderer said:
			
		

> Don't you mean *couch* potato (  )??!!
> Slump, sprawl and slump all sound good.


 
I agree. When I read slump and sprawl, that's the impression I get...you let yourself fall back and stay in whatever position you wind up.


----------



## Kong Ze

I think that "to sprawl" is better, as it also means "to expand". 
I understand "to slump" differently: as Tía Tula points out, "repanchingarse" does not necessarily mean that you collapse or fall down, because you may sit down slowly and then extend your body carelessly.


----------



## Fombona

No sé qué palabra en inglés convendría más, pero agregaría esto: "repantigar(se)" se usa para expresar no tanto el acto de 'lanzarse' o 'aventarse' o 'dejarse caer' en un sillón o silla o cama, sino la forma en que uno queda sentado o tumbado o casi acostado en el mueble en cuestión. Así, repantigarse alude más al relajamiento, al modo desenfadado (como lechuga desvencijada, digamos, valga el símil) en que uno queda sentado o recostado en un mueble.


----------



## Karsa

Fombona said:


> No sé qué palabra en inglés convendría más, pero agregaría esto: "repantigar(se)" se usa para expresar no tanto el acto de 'lanzarse' o 'aventarse' o 'dejarse caer' en un sillón o silla o cama, sino la forma en que uno queda sentado o tumbado o casi acostado en el mueble en cuestión. Así, repantigarse alude más al relajamiento, al modo desenfadado (como lechuga desvencijada, digamos, valga el símil) en que uno queda sentado o recostado en un mueble.



Me interesa mucho retomar este hilo donde Fombona lo dejó, ya que el matiz que hace es muy interesante y creo que reconduce la conversación hacia donde debería haber ido, pues normalmente se usa más en ese sentido.
¿Algún nativo podría aportar algún verbo para expresar precisamente eso: el resultado más que la acción en sí?

Creo que couch potato no se ajusta ya que tu puedes "repantingarte" y "estar repantingado" sólo dos minutos por que te tengas que ir, por ejemplo.


----------



## AmigoDito

I was looking for a translation of "slouch", and I think "repantingarse" may be a good one. So maybe the English word you were looking for was "slouch".


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Maybe lolling (on bed, in his chair)?
He was lolling on the coach
He lolled back in his comfortable chair


----------



## AmigoDito

So, is "repantingarse" more relaxed than "slouching", which refers to sloppy posture?


----------



## chileno

I would say "to settle/sprawl"


----------



## AmigoDito

I should have checked the Collins Spanish dictionary on WordReference for "slouch":
to slouch in a chair repantigarse en un sillón
¡Saludos!


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

I would say that repantingarse allows for any of these, sprawl, slouch and loll, depending on context. As a safer option, sprawl is a good choice. Depending on context, repantingarse/repantingado can have a negative connotation (as slouch) or it may be just a description of someone confortably or carelessly lolling about on a sofa or something of the sort. Although I must admit I am not so familiar with the English usage of either sprawl, slouch or loll!


----------



## McAlgo

Aún no me queda claro 100% el significado de "repantingarse," pero yo diría "stretch out" según lo que he leído aquí.  

Para *mi*:
"Loll" no significa nada.
"Slouch" siempre es algo malo.
"Sprawl" no es algo que hace una persona...una ciudad sí, pero una person no.


----------



## gato radioso

Quizá sea un rasgo local, pero para mí NO es lo que se ha dicho en general.

Los verbos que habéis nombrado en inglés, a mí me suenan mejor como equivalente a "despatarrarse", es decir, sentarse de forma anárquica, sin formalidad, sin compostura.

Y, "repantingarse", sería más bien "encaramarse" o bien retreparse en el respaldo del sillón o sofá. Es lo que hace una persona despatarrada en un sofá cuando se cansa de estar así y quiere sentarse de una forma más vertical, más formal, con la espalda apoyada contra el respaldo.

Pero no sé si esto es cosa sólo de Andalucía o no.


----------



## AmigoDito

If you're in class and you're not sitting up straight, you're probably *slouching*, but not lolling or sprawling.
Dictionary.com: *loll*:
to recline or lean in a relaxed, lazy, or indolent manner; lounge:
to loll on a sofa.
*sprawl*: to be stretched or spread out in an unnatural or ungraceful manner:
1. The puppy's legs sprawled in all directions.
2. to sit or lie in a relaxed position with the limbs spread out carelessly or ungracefully:
He sprawled across the bed.


----------



## Mike Anakin

When I think of "repantingarse", in my mind a picture of a person sitting or lying with his feet up and open arms pops up. To me that would be the caricature of the word. I don't know if this could help.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

AmigoDito said:


> If you're in class and you're not sitting up straight, you're probably *slouching*,





AmigoDito said:


> to recline or lean in a relaxed, lazy, or indolent manner; lounge:
> to *loll* on a sofa.





AmigoDito said:


> to sit or lie in a relaxed position with the limbs spread out carelessly or ungracefully:
> He *sprawled* across the bed.


To me all those describe different contexts where I would use repantingado / repantingarse. Of course, you could use different words in Spanish for any of those, but repantingarse seems to fit them all;

Slouch
El profesor le echó una bronca y él seguía _repantingado_ en la silla, sin inmutarse.

Loll
Era su día de descanso y me lo encontré _repantingado_ en el sofá viendo la tele.

Sprawl
_Se repantingó _sobre la cama sin dejarme ni un hueco donde apoyarme.

Me quedo, no obstante, con la sugerencia de McAlgo;


McAlgo said:


> "Loll" no significa nada.
> "Slouch" siempre es algo malo.
> "Sprawl" no es algo que hace una persona...una ciudad sí, pero una person no.


... aunque me deja sin tener claro cómo traducir repantingado en inglés


----------



## chileno

McAlgo said:


> Aún no me queda claro 100% el significado de "repantingarse," pero yo diría "stretch out" según lo que he leído aquí.
> 
> Para *mi*:
> "Loll" no significa nada.
> "Slouch" siempre es algo malo.
> "Sprawl" no es algo que hace una persona...una ciudad sí, pero una person no.



What about "settle"?

please check the definition in the Merriam-Webster dictionary of the word "sprawl" Definition of SPRAWL


----------



## sound shift

Mi propuesta: "He/she flops down on his/her chair" (for post 1).


----------



## auno trovago

I think we just don't have a single word in English that has all the senses of "repantingarse". And, dicho sea de paso, you can slouch standing up but I don't think you can repantingarse siendo parado.


----------



## chileno

auno trovago said:


> I think we just don't have a single word in English that has all the senses of "repantingarse". And, dicho sea de paso, you can slouch standing up but I don't think you can repantingarse *estando* parado.



Correct.


----------



## auno trovago

¡estando! de veras. Gracias.


----------



## McAlgo

chileno said:


> please check the definition in the Merriam-Webster dictionary of the word "sprawl" Definition of SPRAWL


It's not that I'm unaware of what the dictionary says, I just don't think that's how it works in reality.  I honestly think it sounds very awkward to use "sprawl" in a sense of relaxing, and it is rarely used with respect to a human body at all.  Do a quick search on any corpus of modern English, and invariably the subjects of the verb "sprawl" are cities, plants, or other geographical features.  In the few instances where it is used with the human body, the image becomes one of unnatural and uncomfortable exhaustion.


----------



## chileno

McAlgo said:


> It's not that I'm unaware of what the dictionary says, I just don't think that's how it works in reality.  I honestly think it sounds very awkward to use "sprawl" in a sense of relaxing, and it is rarely used with respect to a human body at all.  Do a quick search on any corpus of modern English, and invariably the subjects of the verb "sprawl" are cities, plants, or other geographical features.  In the few instances where it is used with the human body, the image becomes one of unnatural and uncomfortable exhaustion.



Good to know... So I guess the only way to translate this is with the word "settle" accompanied by other words that describe how the settling was done comfortably..


----------



## McAlgo

chileno said:


> Good to know... So I guess the only way to translate this is with the word "settle" accompanied by other words that describe how the settling was done comfortably..


I still like "stretch out," but again I'm not totally clear on the Spanish word in question because there seem to be slightly different interpretations.  "Settle," to me, is the action of first getting into your seat and doesn't really convey information about posture or the manner in which you are sitting.  It's a perfectly appropriate verb to use but I just think it would be missing something.


----------



## eno2

Simply checking RAE for repantigarse (new word to me) at least the meaning  suits 'settle and stretch out' as chileno suggests #30


----------



## pachanga7

Hello,

Perhaps it's a regional difference, but for me "sprawl" is perfectly fine to use for people and what they may do with their bodies.

settle into a chair = to sink into a chair, to make yourself comfortable in a chair when you first get in
sprawl, sprawled, sprawling = _spread out_ (books, legs, bodies, houses). El sentido opuesto de encogerse/encogido.
loll = laze, to be lazy, holgazanear
flop into = lanzarse a, sentarse sin cuidado
slouch = tener la mala postura
chill = relajarse, calmarse
loll back = lean back in a lazy way

For reference:
https://www.quora.com/Why-do-people-sprawl-in-the-chair-all-day-long

From a hotel review in 2013:
We splurged for a Top Double and were delighted. Enough closet space for a platoon. Nice huge bathroom. Big comfy bed, _room to sprawl on couch and chairs _and room to type on the desk. [tiene un espacio cómodo en que repantigarse en el sofá y los sillones]


----------



## Sallyb36

I was also thinking slouch.


----------



## eno2

pachanga7 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Perhaps it's a regional difference, but for me "sprawl" is perfectly fine to use for people and what they may do with their bodies.
> 
> settle into a chair = to sink into a chair, to make yourself comfortable in a chair when you first get in
> sprawl, sprawled, sprawling = _spread out_ (books, legs, bodies, houses). El sentido opuesto de encogerse/encogido.
> loll = laze, to be lazy, holgazanear
> flop into = lanzarse a, sentarse sin cuidado
> slouch = tener la mala postura
> chill = relajarse, calmarse
> loll back = lean back in a lazy way
> 
> For reference:
> https://www.quora.com/Why-do-people-sprawl-in-the-chair-all-day-long
> 
> From a hotel review in 2013:
> We splurged for a Top Double and were delighted. Enough closet space for a platoon. Nice huge bathroom. Big comfy bed, _room to sprawl on couch and chairs _and room to type on the desk. [tiene un espacio cómodo en que repantigarse en el sofá y los sillones]


 That's persuasive and comprehensive.. I profit  from it for a new entry.


----------



## McAlgo

pachanga7 said:


> sprawl, sprawled, sprawling = _spread out_ (books, legs, bodies, houses). El sentido opuesto de encogerse/encogido.



Would you really be likely to say "he sprawled his legs out on the couch after a big dinner?"


----------



## chileno

eno2 said:


> Simply checking RAE for repantigarse (new word to me) at least the meaning  suits 'settle and stretch out' as chileno suggests #30


Either that or sprawl....




But then again, what I know.


----------



## eno2

I'm all sprawl now.


----------



## pachanga7

McAlgo said:


> Would you really be likely to say "he sprawled his legs out on the couch after a big dinner?"


Um, yes. Depending. To sprawl your legs out on the couch means that you open up your legs and your legs are all over the couch, not in front of the couch as they would be when you are sitting normally.






More typically I might say "he sprawled out on the couch after dinner" without specifying where his legs are.


----------



## pachanga7

Thanks, eno2!

Oh, I forgot "lounge" which means the same as "loll" but maybe is more common: lounge = to sit/lie in a lazy way, usually involving furniture.

Here's a lion, lounging around all sprawled out, for your viewing pleasure:






And here's a man with one leg sprawled out:


----------



## eno2

Lounge, OK, added.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Great idea to include pictures, pachanga!
Would you say they are all (the four characters pictured I mean) "lounging around", "lounging on the sofa/floor" or maybe "lounging around all spread out"? (well, maybe except the last one who is not all spread out but just one-leg-spread out).
For me all four images are fine examples of someone (or a lion) _repanchingado_. The fourth one I would also say he is _repantingado_ _en el suelo,_ but I would understand if someone feels there is something lacking.


----------



## eno2

ChemaSaltasebes said:


> _repanchingado_. .


 Repantingar-repantigar-repanchigar-repanchingar. Jesus Jesus Jesus Jesus.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

eno2 said:


> Repantingar-repantigar-repanchigar-repanchingar. Jesus Jesus Jesus


 ￼￼￼
Sorry!


----------



## pachanga7

ChemaSaltasebes said:


> Would you say they are all (the four characters pictured I mean) "lounging around", "lounging on the sofa/floor" or maybe "lounging around all spread out"? (well, maybe except the last one who is not all spread out but just one-leg-spread out).



Yes, all the previous images are of people/animals "lounging around", "lounging on the sofa" (or also "lying around" which is also very commonly said, to "lie around") AND being "sprawled out". BUT. I would not say "lounging around all spread out"--I guess I am the opposite of McAlgo here, because for me, "spread out" would be used more for objects, but it sounds very analytical or medical when referring to the limbs of a person/animal. Also, you cannot _spread _ONE leg. It has to be more than one of something. Instead, he has one leg _stretched out_, or _sprawled out_ ("sprawled" is appropriate here especially because the foot lolls loosely to one side). In a medical setting you could say he has one leg _extended_.

It is also possible to lounge without sprawling, as when the person is relaxed, but not necessarily spreading their limbs.

This man is lounging but he is not sprawling himself:


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Ok. Got it.
And with this, I definitely buy "lounging (around)" to translate _repan(t/ch)ingado_ (in most contexts at least); this fifth guy is definitely _repanchingado en el sofá_ (no matter if he is sprawling himself or not!).


----------



## Lyrica_Soundbite

Por lo general, uno sólo puede repatingarse en un asiento. repatingarse en sentarse lo más cómodo posible, ya sea con las piernas flexionadas debajo de uno, apoyándose más en el apoyabrazos, extendiendo las piernas, con una pierna en la posición "correcta" y la otra bien extendida o en un ángulo distinto, poniendo el cuerpo transversalmente en un sillón (apoyando la espalda en un apoyabrazos y las piernas en el otro), abrazado al respaldo y con el cuerpo mirando a un costado, etc. Siempre para estar más cómodo.
_
Me senté, tomé un libro y me repatingué en el sillón. Pasó mi madre y dijo: "siéntate bien"._


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Yes; as Lyrica suggests I guess there is a feeling of self-comfort in _repantingado_, no matter how weird the actual body position is. And it definitely conveys the idea of an informal position, not necessarily slouching (although it could be so in certain contexts), but surely not well or formally settled.


----------



## eno2

Lyrica_Soundbite said:


> Por lo general, uno sólo puede repatingarse en un asiento. repatingarse en sentarse lo más cómodo posible, ya sea con las piernas flexionadas debajo de uno, apoyándose más en el apoyabrazos, extendiendo las piernas, con una pierna en la posición "correcta" y la otra bien extendida o en un ángulo distinto, poniendo el cuerpo transversalmente en un sillón (apoyando la espalda en un apoyabrazos y las piernas en el otro), abrazado al respaldo y con el cuerpo mirando a un costado, etc. Siempre para estar más cómodo.
> _
> Me senté, tomé un libro y me repatingué en el sillón. Pasó mi madre y dijo: "siéntate bien"._



DRAE: La palabra _*repatingarse*_ no está registrada en el Diccionario. La entrada que se muestra a continuación podría estar relacionada:


repantingarse


----------



## Lyrica_Soundbite

Eno2, es que así decimos en algunos lugares. Pero es cierto que hay pocos resultados, entre ellos el de una silla a la que un diseñador nombra así (Repatingado – Valdivielso), y un libro donde dice: "Repatingado pacíficamente en su poltrona,..." (Obras, volumen 2, de Rafael Delgaado). Por cierto, en oxforddictionaries dicen que en América Latina decimos repanchigarse, cosa que en mi vida escuché. En cuanto al DRAE, dale tiempo que algún día nos va a reconocer repatingarse


----------



## pachanga7

Lyrica_Soundbite said:


> Por lo general, uno sólo puede repatingarse en un asiento. repatingarse en sentarse lo más cómodo posible, ya sea con las piernas flexionadas debajo de uno, apoyándose más en el apoyabrazos, extendiendo las piernas, con una pierna en la posición "correcta" y la otra bien extendida o en un ángulo distinto, poniendo el cuerpo transversalmente en un sillón (apoyando la espalda en un apoyabrazos y las piernas en el otro), abrazado al respaldo y con el cuerpo mirando a un costado, etc. Siempre para estar más cómodo.
> _
> Me senté, tomé un libro y me repatingué en el sillón. Pasó mi madre y dijo: "siéntate bien"._



Con este aporte creo que "lounge" sirve bien para repatingarse/repantigarse/repanchigarse pero a veces "sprawl out" va mejor. "Lounge" se refiere más a la actitud de holganza, expresada físicamente, y no tanto a la posición exacta del cuerpo y sus partes. En cambio, "sprawl" se refiere a una posición extendida de relajo e inclusive un cadáver o un inconsciente la puede adoptar. Qué casualidad que justo anoche leía yo un cuento donde dice "Her drunken husband was sprawled on the floor." Sin embargo, para el ejemplo arriba que dio Lyrica opto por "I sat down, picked up a book, and stretched out/sprawled out/slouched down in the chair" porque parece que pasó tan rápido que no tuvo tiempo para "lounge". Lo de "out" y "down" expresan el acto de asumir esa postura.

"Slouch/slouch down" implica la postura de estar parado o sentado que no se cumple con precisión. Lleva un matiz despreciativo, puede ser un matiz leve o fuerte. Es lo que típicamente hace el adolescente rebelde o el delinquente. "Slump" también expresa una desviación de una postura fija, pero con aún menos rectitud porque ya se ha dejado de sostenerse en posición vertical por sí. "He was slumped in his chair" indica a una persona o inconsciente, muerta o desolada.

"Loll" en sí es un movimiento. Se refiere, por ejemplo, a cuando la cabeza se cae sin fuerzas a un lado y se balancea un poco.


----------



## Conniebv

You could always say "spread out on the couch" which is an English expression I hear a lot.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

¡Gracias pachanga por la clarísima descripción de uso y sentido de todos esos verbos (#51)! Creo que me queda perfectamente claro cómo y cuando utilizarlos. Y solo porque lo mencionas, señalar que la sensación implícita de comodidad del sujeto repantingado impide usar esta expresión con un cadáver (¡y esto sin tener en cuenta las implicaciones que conlleva la intransitividad de _repantingarse_, cuando referido a un muerto!).


----------

